# Javascript !



## 7123 (22. Jun 2008)

Generell mal eine Frage, weil das bei Wikipedia nicht ganz klar wurde:
Wenn man eine Webseite hat, sollte der Aufbau doch in Javascript geschehen, aber kann man in die Seite auch noch 
andere Dinge wie Java-Applets einbinden, oder ist das der einzige Vorteil, den Java gegenüber Javascipt hat?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (22. Jun 2008)

äääh? 

java und javascript sind verschiedene paar schuhe, von daher kann man sie nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen


----------



## 7123 (22. Jun 2008)

ja, schon aber welche Java Proramme kann man in Webseiten einbauen, doch nur Applets, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (22. Jun 2008)

nein, viele firmen entwickeln ihre webseiten mit Java (J2EE)

Stichworte Servlets, Java Server Pages, etc

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/J2ee


----------

